
Intel CEO reportedly claims Windows 8 is being released before it's ready - esolyt
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/25/3407374/intel-ceo-reportedly-claims-windows-8-is-being-released-before-its
======
dmfdmf
Its probably too late to stop it now but Win8 looks like its going to have the
same circumstances that doomed Vista; a prior operating system (WinXP) that
was (finally) stable and reliable, no new "gotta have it" features or
functions that would impel people to _willingly_ make the jump, not-ready-for-
prime-time release schedule. It probably won't be as bad as Vista but could
still be a problem especially in the weak economy. People are going to keep
Win7 going for a while. It seems like Win8 release is being driven by MS's
marketing strategy not actual customer needs.

------
benologist
Rewrite of [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-09-25/windows-8-bugs-
plag...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-09-25/windows-8-bugs-plaguing-
microsoft-intel-ceo-said-to-tell-staff.html)

